# Paph Walnut Valley OR Newberry Sprite???



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2007)

Was just perusing the most recent couple RHS registration listings and found something odd. Sent the following to the Registrar...

Seems this cross is registered twice as both Paph. Walnut Valley (moq. X Greyi) reg. Rinke, o. Carter & Holmes 03/20/06 and P. Newberry Sprite (Greyi X moq.) reg&o Carter & Holmes 10/10/06? Does the RHS now recognize different grex names for reciprocal hybrids, was this an error, or is there some other explanation? What is the correct name for the grex? 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2007)

Good question. I suspect it is a mistake, and that the earlier registration is the accepted one.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, who knows??? I'd guess all else being equal, the earlier name takes priority- as for species descriptions. The thought that Rinke registered it without Carter and Holmes' permission crossed my mind too...

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 5, 2007)

there are some other hybrids with multiple grex too! especially on the earlier hybrids. I remember finding around 15 grex for the same cross once


----------



## Ernie (Jul 9, 2007)

Mystery solved. It's Paph Walnut Valley. The Registrar's response follows...


Hello Ernie

We do try to avoid registering two names for the same grex, but occassionally this does happen, by mistake I hasten to add.

In these situations it is the earliest name that usually has priority and is the correct one to use. This case has alrady been noted and the register has been annotated. Unfortunately, at the moment, these other fields are not available on the web version, but I hope that they will be made available before long.

best regards
Julian Shaw
Orchid registrar


----------

